# Evento Convectivo em Elvas - 18 Maio 2011



## actioman (26 Mai 2011 às 23:06)

Boas a toda a comunidade! 

Apesar de já vir com uma semana de atraso , é com a mesma alegria e entusiasmo que aqui lhes deixo o que pude observar e vivenciar no passado dia 18 de Maio de 2011 (peço desculpa por tal demora, mas por vários factores de índole pessoal, não me foi possível concluir esta _espécie de foto-reportagem_ antes  )

Bem, indo directamente ao assunto, foi grande a semana que tivemos!!! Se bem que não foi geral, acabou por ser bastante democrático este evento. Ele foram raios, granizo, saraiva, rajadas de vento e precipitações intensas, isto para nem falar nos céus com tantas formações espectaculares, como há muito por cá não se registavam e em vários locais do nosso pequeno Portugal! 

Começaria por colocar as imagens que já tinha deixado no seguimento do Sul na madrugada do dia 18/05/2011. Noite memorável com uma saraivada como há muito não via ao vivo! Mas antes, se me permitem, vou deixar aqui alguns gráficos referentes aos registos da estação.

Dados a reter da minha estação para o dia 18/05/2011, entre as 00h30 e as 03h:


















Animação Radar do IM:







Apesar do forte aparato eléctrico foram poucos os raios visíveis por cá nessa noite, e os que vi foram bem ao longe 






















Era praticamente tudo intra-nuvens, que também dá um aspecto bonito aos céus. 







Como tinha uma máquina a tirar fotos num intervalo de tempo definido (a ver se apanhava algum raizito ), ainda consegui fazer esta "espécie" de time-lapse, onde se pode ver a formação nebulosa que deixou por cá a saraivada que aqui relato:







A partir de um certo momento, começa o vento a intensificar-se e a escutar-se um barulho intenso que vinha em aproximação, como se fosse um comboio a alta velocidade (percebi depois que era o ruído das pedras de gelo que vinham caindo com a célula). Caem os primeiros pingos e de repente vem granizo que rapidamente aumenta de dimensão e passa a saraiva! Foi o caos sonoro, um barulho enorme das pedras a bater contra as diferentes superfícies. Ainda temi pelos vidros e fechei as persianas que tinha abertas, mas sabem como é, entre o dever, a vontade de observar e registar aquilo é uma adrenalina bem intensa. 












Resultado. Em poucos minutos isto fica parcialmente tudo branquinho, que pena não ser de dia para se ter uma ideia da real dimensão do fenómeno. Não terá sido como em Monchique ou Lisboa, mas já deu para ter umas semelhanças.





































Esta é para o Daniel Vilão que uma vez disse eu ter o 44 biqueira larga (fica de ora em diante provado que era boato)! 







E este foi o estado em que ficou o pluviómetro :







E este o de algumas das persianas de alumínio lacado, que só ontem descobri! 







Aqui lhes deixo um pequeno vídeo com as imagens possíveis sobre esta queda de saraiva.


Assim como veio, assim foi. Mas deixou imagens belíssimas de uns céus assustadores e o barulho das sirenes em pano de fundo, que faziam prever algumas situações menos agradáveis para várias pessoas.
Ainda consegui apanhar um raio diurno .







Aqui lhes deixo esses céus lindíssimos e tão inusuais de ver!







































































Enfim, uma verdadeira delicia visual! 

Infelizmente não pude de imediato sair e ir registar _in loco_ o rastro de destruição que terá deixado esta intensa precipitação. E só passada quase hora e meia é que tive essa disponibilidade. No entanto soube de alguns carros que ficaram dentro de 80 cm a 1 metro de água e acabaram por ser levados pelo reboque, isto em zonas problemáticas da cidade quando há precipitações mais intensas.
Deixo aqui então as fotografias possíveis e numa delas ainda é possível ver uma dessas viaturas já encima do reboque.






















E aqui umas fotografias, do carro que acima mostrei já no reboque, identificadas pelo seu autor o Portal de Elvas. Situação ocorrida na Estrada de Sta. Rita












E esta junto à Escola Secundária D. Sancho II:







Quanto a dados, aqui lhes deixo os gráficos que obtive na minha estação:






















Obtive neste episódio um novo record da Intensidade da precipitação que é agora de *129,6 mm/h* (acho que uma vez o ecobcg aqui colocou um rain-rate de mais de 200 mm/h. Nem imagino a brutalidade dessa precipitação, pois esta já foi incrível!). Em pouco mais de 10 minutos caíram 16mm!  Outra coisa que gostava de destacar é o facto de haver uma baixa repentina na pressão atmosférica, aquando da passagem da formação que acima registei.

E como nota final, lhes deixo este pequeno time-lapse que fiz a título de teste, para experimentar uma câmara fotográfica da Canon que me passou pelas mãos! (Se puderem visionem em 1080p que vale bem a pena!). 


Espero que tenham gostado! Um abraço à comunidade MeteoPT!


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2011 às 23:42)

Espectacular reportagem, muito completa e com muitos registos brutais, gostei particularmente do time-lapse

Parabéns *Actioman* e obrigado por partilhares aqui com a malta


----------



## 1337 (26 Mai 2011 às 23:46)

Excelente trabalho action. Muito bom mesmo


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mai 2011 às 00:24)

Grande trabalho 



actioman disse:


> Obtive neste episódio um novo record da Intensidade da precipitação que é agora de 129,6 mm/h (acho que uma vez o ecobcg aqui colocou um rain-rate de mais de 200 mm/h. Nem imagino a brutalidade dessa precipitação, pois esta já foi incrível!). Em pouco mais de 10 minutos caíram 16mm!



Em relação a estes valores, no dia 29/04, o da Saraivada em Lisboa, outra célula descarregou com violência na Moita. A intensidade chegou aos 360 mm/hora, a precipitação em 10 minutos foi de 16,4 mm, a horária de 49,2 mm. Não estava em casa para assistir, mas deve ter sido algo diluviano.

Podes ver aqui os valores: http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-precipitacao


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mai 2011 às 00:28)

Gostei muito sobretudo das formações nebulosas bem representativas da instabilidade que se fez sentir. Costumo achar que o interior é interior e está quase tudo dito e não me estou apenas a referir aos efeitos aqui relatados pela queda de granizo, mas tudo no seu conjunto, efeitos e cenários bastante interessantes que junto ao litoral, embora ocorram também, mas nunca é a mesma coisa! 
Bela reportagem, parabéns.


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2011 às 00:49)

Magnifica foto reportagem amigo isso é que foi!! a ver se tenho a mesma sorte de ver uma coisa parecida estes próximos dias


----------



## Teles (27 Mai 2011 às 00:51)

Que maravilha de fotos , fantástico o teu trabalho que já faz parte dos bons fotografos que a casa tem
Parabéns e muito obrigado pela partilha


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2011 às 01:10)

Parabens pelo excelente trabalho, Actioman!!
Muito bem, continua que precisamos de gente como tu


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2011 às 02:11)

Uma qualidade ímpar. Sensacional mesmo!
O testemunho, a qualidade do material apresentado, os gráficos, os imagens de radar...
Genial, actioman! Tudo muito bem conseguido. 

Quando à precipitação acumulada e ao rain rate, o que acaba por acontecer na maioria das estações (e nisto talvez as Davis até sejam aquelas que se portam melhor), é que acabam por ter erros de medição muito grandes quando o rain rate é muito elevado.
E quando a precipitação é um granizo, só mesmo um pluviometro caseiro, com uma superfície de captação funda, poderá contabilizar a precipitação real que ocorre.
Porque nos nossos pluviometros, o granizo ou a saraiva, bate e salta, bate e salta...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 12:23)

Boa fotoreportagem, muito bom


----------



## actioman (27 Mai 2011 às 14:07)

HotSpot disse:


> Em relação a estes valores, no dia 29/04, o da Saraivada em Lisboa, outra célula descarregou com violência na Moita. A intensidade chegou aos 360 mm/hora, a precipitação em 10 minutos foi de 16,4 mm, a horária de 49,2 mm. Não estava em casa para assistir, mas deve ter sido algo diluviano.
> 
> Podes ver aqui os valores: http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-precipitacao



O meu muito obrigado a todos sem excepção! 

HotSpot, brutal!!

Não tinha visto esses valores da tua estação! Bem isso deve ter sido impressionante! E não tens o Time-Lapse desse dia? Deve dar para ter uma ideia! Adorava ter assistido. É que nem imagino como possa ser mais do dobro do que eu aqui vi!


----------



## João Soares (27 Mai 2011 às 15:02)

Soberba reportagem! Exelente 

Que saudades de dias como esses


----------



## Geiras (27 Mai 2011 às 17:59)

Excelente reportagem! 

Fotos espectaculares


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mai 2011 às 18:03)

Soberbo .


----------



## ijv (27 Mai 2011 às 19:22)

E ca esta o nosso colega actioman com uma bela reportagem. muito bem, esta bem completa.


----------



## Knyght (27 Mai 2011 às 22:10)

O melhor trabalho aqui exposto


----------



## zejorge (27 Mai 2011 às 22:42)

Excelente trabalho com imagens espectaculares.

Parabéns !!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mai 2011 às 22:43)

Excelente reportagem!

Já a tinha visto logo que a colocaste, mas na altura ainda não estava tão completa como agora vi! Muito bom mesmo!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 22:50)

Exelente trabalho, Actioman  

Muita qualidade e grande amor à Meteorologia,Parabéns


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mai 2011 às 23:18)

Grande reportagem, actioman! Isto agora é United States of Elvas  Há uma foto que parece ali um tornado de F5.


----------

